# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  September 2011



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to build counter-IED instruction buildings in Valcartier
Someone to design/build Chinook training accommodations in Petawawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2011)

Wanted:  

Four-wheel light utility vehicles for 1 Canadian Division (more details in part of bid document here)
Someone to help run kitchens at at USS Montreal, St Jean-sur-Richelieu, Farnham, Valcartier and Quebec
Someone to check if CF is using the best test to see if patients receiving transfusions need more or not


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2011)

Wanted:  49 x honkin’ expensive long-range thermal weapon sights


> …. The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a compact, lightweight, weapon-mountable thermal imager that works in conjunction with the optical day sight to provide target detection and recognition in the thermal band at long range.  This capability will be referred as a Long Range Thermal Weapon Sight (LRTWS) system. The LRTWS system will also serve to complement other optical handheld observation devices.  You are hereby notified that the Government of Canada intends to negotiate with FLIR Systems Ltd, 25 Esquire Road, North Billerica, MA, who manufacturers and possesses the intellectual property rights as the OEM for the ThermoSight™ S150 [size=8pt]_(links to PDF fact sheet)_, part number #26986-201, commercial off-the-shelf (COTS) Long Range Thermal Weapon Sight (LRTWS) system.  Deliverables:  Forty-nine (49) cryogenically cooled sensor, thermal video channeled single bodied systems, including accessories and remote control systems …. An optional twenty-five (25) units including accessories and remote control systems …. *Total estimate cost of all deliverables:  $7,350,000.00 CAD HSTI*[/size] ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Sep 2011)

Wanted:  someone to design, build ammo transit facility (~$12.5 million) at CFB Borden.
_"The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Ferrous Ordnance Locators (FerOL) with data logging and analysis/evaluation software to detect and mark deeply buried unexploded Ordnance (UXO) ...."_
_"The Networked Sensors and Sensor Fusion Group (NSSF) of the Defence R&D Canada Ottawa (DRDC Ottawa) undertakes many research studies and projects in the field of Command, Control, Communication, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (C4ISR). To aid in completing these projects, NSSF requires resources experienced in the fields of C4ISR architecture, moving target exploitation tools, data fusion, sensor integration, system and network management, scientific evaluation and analysis, and scientific software development ...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2011)

Wanted:  someone to build Joint Personnel Support Unit (JPSU) building in Petawawa - map of location downloadable here (PDF), floorplan here (PDF).



> A new building to house military staff who work in a unit that provides help for ill and injured military personnel and their families is to be built at CFB Petawawa.
> 
> The building is to replace a trailer currently used for staff members of the regional element of the Joint Personnel Support Unit for Eastern Ontario, according to a military spokesman.
> 
> ...


_Ottawa Citizen_, 9 Sept 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2011)

What do you do when all your UAV and other "eye in the sky" assets are too busy to provide support for a training exercise (or are too much of an "operational and administrative burden")?  You can contract out UAV coverage - this from the MERX posting:


> .... It is the objective of the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre (CMTC) at Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE 1101(EX MR 1101) at Canadian Forces Base/Area Support Unit Wainwright (CFB/ASU Wrx), in Alberta, Canada, to simulate the collection of intelligence by a Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance (MALE) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) for training purposes to be applied to real manoeuvres in an active theatre of operations. CMTC requires a contractor to provide Surrogate UAV Services. The use of contracted Surrogate UAVs would mitigate the operational and administrative burden associated with these assets and ensure the necessary tactical flexibility demanded of UAVs operating in the Contemporary Operating Environment (COE) ....


This from the attached Statement of Work:


> .... CMTC will prepare soldiers to operate, survive, fight and win in the COE across the full spectrum of operations in a complex, non-linear battlespace.  Maple Resolve serials lack sufficient UAV support. The assets which are tasked lack the required tactical flexibility necessary to effectively support the Primary Training Audience (PTA).  In order to duplicate the COE during EX MR serials, CMTC has employed the Small UAV (SUAV) Scan Eagle from the 4th Air Defence Regiment (4 AD), the CP-140 Aurora Maritime Patrol Aircraft and, until recently, a medium UAV, the Heron, from the Air Force (AF). These assets are in high demand throughout the CF and impose a significant operational and administrative burden during EX MR 1101 ....



Wanted:  someone to provide dog sledding services to British troops needing adventure training at Suffield - more in attached Statement of Work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2011)

Wanted:

Paraclete "tactical pouches" delivered to Richmond and Kingston, Ontario
Up to +7,000 tetracycline-type antibiotic doses for injection to CFB Petawawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to assess the social, economic impact (not to mention how much better weather forecasting gets) of the Polar Communications and Weather (PCW) Mission - more on the study and the PCW mission here (14 page PDF)
Slick new live fire target system with robotic figures “running” around on their own for research at CFB Suffield
Someone to “build and install a new monument on Tilley Avenue, Gagetown, New Brunswick”
“Support to analytical, numerical and experimental investigations in flight mechanics” various projectiles, mini-UAVs or missiles – more in the tech documents here (6 page PDF)
“Suspenders, Trousers, overall cotton, elastic and webbing color: average green, adjustable length; leather six-point button straps”, quantity: up to 24,600 sets – more technical details on what the CF specifically seeks in a set of suspenders here (11 page PDF)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2011)

Wanted:

Training ammo to train Jamaican counter-terrorist forces - more details in extract from bid documents here (6 page PDF)
Lots of “leather, cattlehide”


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2011)

This from MERX:


> .... This Request for Proposal is for the procurement of thirty (30) ruggedized Personal Digital Assistants (PDAs) for use by Nuclear Emergency Response (NER) teams of the Department of National Defence in CFB Esquimalt, British Columbia and CFB Halifax, Nova Scotia. The PDAs will provide the means to run existing NER software in various NER team survey assets to simulate nuclear emergency radiation levels during a NER exercise (NEREX) ...."


More details in Statement of Requirements (3 page PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2011)

Anyone interested in developing a “a Naval Remote Weapons Station defence capability to the HALIFAX and IROQUOIS classes of HMC ships”? More technical detail in the draft Statement of Work (25 page PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> What do you do when all your UAV and other "eye in the sky" assets are too busy to provide support for a training exercise (or are too much of an "operational and administrative burden")?  You can contract out UAV coverage - this from the MERX posting:
> 
> 
> > .... It is the objective of the Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre (CMTC) at Exercise MAPLE RESOLVE 1101(EX MR 1101) at Canadian Forces Base/Area Support Unit Wainwright (CFB/ASU Wrx), in Alberta, Canada, to simulate the collection of intelligence by a Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance (MALE) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) for training purposes to be applied to real manoeuvres in an active theatre of operations. CMTC requires a contractor to provide Surrogate UAV Services. The use of contracted Surrogate UAVs would mitigate the operational and administrative burden associated with these assets and ensure the necessary tactical flexibility demanded of UAVs operating in the Contemporary Operating Environment (COE) ....
> ...


New Statement of Work, Bid Evaluation Criteria issued (attached).


----------

